# My boy has a lump on his wing



## Honeypye (6 mo ago)

Hi today I have seen a lump on my 6yr old boy budgies wing. It looks like there are a lot of feathers trying to come through one hole but doesn't seem to be infected or too sore as he let me touch it without too much fuss. Please any advice you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would have this looked at by an avian vet asap, it looks like something has ruptured, is that correct? Maybe some abnormality with the feather follicle.


----------



## Honeypye (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I would have this looked at by an avian vet asap, it looks like something has ruptured, is that correct? Maybe some abnormality with the feather follicle.


Thank you for replying Cody could be something ruptured maybe. I'll make an appointment for him in the morning to get checked out. Hope it'll be a quick appointment though as his girl is sitting on eggs and frets when he goes too far.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It may have been a feather cyst that ruptured. Sometimes when a new feather is growing if it is not able to protrude properly through the skin it will curl back in the follicle and a cyst will form, it can involve more than one follicle and is commonly seen on the wing. Hope all goes well at the vet, please update us after your visit.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*In addition to the lump on the wing, this budgie's feathers do not look to be in good shape. 
Do you have him and his mate in an individual breeding cage with a nest box that has a concave bottom?
Have you bred budgies in the past?

Please do be sure to update us on his condition after his visit to the Avian Vet.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Honeypye (6 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *In addition to the lump on the wing, this budgie's feathers do not look to be in good shape.
> ...


Hi no I haven't bred budgies before but have i bred finches and i did alot of reading on various dedicated budgie and bird sites before giving my pair a breeding box with a concave bottom.

I will update after vet visit


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read the stickies in the Breeding section of the forum. *


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

As someone who has never seen this before, how quickly do these cysts develop? Is it even normal for them to reach this level of severity, or do they grow slowly over time?

What did the vet end up saying?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Just like any cyst, tumor or "lump" each type has a different rate of growth and severity.
This is why it is always important to consult with an Avian Vet to find out the correct diagnosis and treatment plan.*


----------

